# Type of GSD?



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

Can someone tell me if there is a specific name to this kind of GSD? I love this specific shade (mostly black with some tan). I'm attaching the picture of my friend's GSD as this is exactly what I'm looking for. When looking at breeders I'd like to be able to tell them what I want (if there is a specific name type for it). Any information is greatly appreciated!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

As far as the coloring now in the pic, it is a blanket back, but if it is a puppy, the black may still fade to a saddle. 
If you want a pup that will stay mostly black then a bi-color would guarantee it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like a black and tan blanket back to me. There are also Bi-colors but that doesn't look like one.


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

So when talking to breeders I should ask if the puppy is "blanket back?" Would they be able to identify them that young?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The breeder wouldn't be able to tell you for sure the dog would stay dark unless one of the parents are marked that way. Or they have thrown many blankets in past litters.
A bi-color does not change so that would be your best bet. This is a bi-color:


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL dog! Thanks for the info!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx says thanks for the compliment! Good luck in your search! You must take into consideration what you want in your future companion. And don't go with a breeder just because they have the color you want, you must weigh the temperament of the parents and what lines would match you & the pup best.
Or look at rescues, there are a few bi-colors or blankets up for adoption and the temperament has already been assessed.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

fkeeley said:


> Can someone tell me if there is a specific name to this kind of GSD? I love this specific shade (mostly black with some tan). I'm attaching the picture of my friend's GSD as this is exactly what I'm looking for. When looking at breeders I'd like to be able to tell them what I want (if there is a specific name type for it). Any information is greatly appreciated!


I agree with the others that know good health and temperment is the most important when looking for a GSD. Also there ARE a ton of different types of GSD's but they aren't generally separated by colors. 

Breed Types & Related Families has some great info and photos. It's the general shape and look of the dogs that vary, along with their drives and workablity (and energy levels).


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh, most definitely, health and temperament are the most important. Now if i can combine all, that's a huge bonus for me.


----------

